# Liquid soap!! I am so confused



## Ravens Haven

Well I found a recipe online and decided to try it out. 

16.5 oz sunflower oil
7 oz. coconut oil
5.5 KOH
8.25 oz distilled water (to dilute lye in)
8.25 oz goats milk ( adding at emulsion)

It traced and what not...Now it looks like whipped icing..it is fluffy. I have it in my crockpot as that is what this guy did. Is this normal and please tell me it will continue to cook.

Thanks
Autumn


----------



## Guest

Keep cooking and stir it every now and then. The directions probably say to cook it for 3hrs then check it by diluting in a small amount of distilled water. I highly recommend that you cook your soap at 150F for 3 days. This is what Barbara told me to do and the soap turns out perfectly every time.

Christy


----------



## Ravens Haven

I plan to cook it for 3 days b/c that is what I have read that you all do. I will continue to cook it and stir every now and then. The whipped icing thing weirded me out..

Autumn


----------



## Guest

That is usually called 'mashed potato stage" LOL!! Soon it should enter 'Vaseline stage"

Chrsity


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I got a large roaster to do this in rather than small batches in the crock pot, and yes following Barb's instructions it turns out very good. Using all water keeps it clear...I did use the GM for the final product, shampoo because I didn't care if it was cloudy which it is. I am going to get another roaster this weekend on ebay, zero found at the local flea markets...and Lil had like 5 for sale this last year, I never thought I would have any use for them! vicki


----------



## Guest

Yes, it is yellowish clear if you don't use GM. It is a pretty amber color with GM. I have never had it come out cloudy. The roasters a good because you can set them to 150F Crockpots are pretty unreliable with only three settings like warm, low and high.

Chrsity


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Really yours is amber with goatmilk? Scenting or using goatmilk makes mine cloudy! I am glad my customers can't see yours! 

Have you sold any of yours for laundry soap? That's my next gig  Vicki


----------



## Guest

Yep, clear amber. When I add EO or FO it might cloud a bit but it clears right up again.

Aww Vicki you know me, I'd price it too high for most people. Maybe some who buy organic laundry soap would pay my price. I have used it for my laundry though 

Christy


----------



## Ravens Haven

Yep the crockpot is unreliable, My soap got to the 180* mark tonite so I turned it off and wrapped in blankets and will turn it back on in the morning to start over or do I just need to leave it on. I hope this will be ok.

Autumn


----------



## Guest

Ooooh, I think 180F is too high... I like your idea of wrapping it and adding more heat tomorrow.

Christy


----------



## Guest

yep, it will cook clear even with goat milk if you cook it long enough.. that is the trick and you can always add just a few ounces of vodka if it is not clear and that helps clear it up,, the vodka cooks off it ..
Autumn so very sorry that I did not get back with you in time, just turn it back on and cook some more.. I cook mine on the wood stove in the winter time in a double boiler and it never gets too hot that way and I can cook it for days if I want to.. without worrying about it.. 
You will love this stuff and it is much too much trouble to make and sell for laundry soap in my opinion.. and would cost too much.. But if they want to pay the price oh well.
Barbara


----------



## Guest

Switching to a double boiler would be great. I had issues with hot spots and scorching using a crock pot.



> You will love this stuff and it is much too much trouble to make and sell for laundry soap in my opinion.. and would cost too much.. But if they want to pay the price oh well.


EXACTLY!! Diluting LS will test anyones patience :crazy That combined with the cost of KOH and oils, I just can't justify selling it for less than $1/oz I do go a little cheaper for the foamers since it is diluted more.

Christy


----------



## Ravens Haven

It's ok Barbara, I just wanted to try to so I am making a little batch. I am still waiting on your instructions when you have time.

Thanks
Autumn


----------



## Carolyn

People are also interested in the liquid soap---it doesn't look like you need a preservative in it right? Carolyn


----------



## Guest

> it doesn't look like you need a preservative in it right?


Not if you make it right. Unsaponified oils can go rancid and cause problems.


----------



## Heavenly Angels

WOW now I'm really wanting to try to make some liquid soap. That and I have some people that want me to make some for them. but I am allso confused. I looked in the recipe section and didn't see a redipe for it. SOOO can some one point me in the right direction of a recipe & a how to. PSSST BARB?????? :sigh :help2 I really like the idea of a roasting pan too. 

Mary Lou


----------



## Guest

I can't wait till you guys all make liquid soap. Then you will finally see why those of us who make it already... hate doing so! :rofl

It's not for the faint of heart! :crazy

Have fun. 

Sara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Sara have you used your kettle you use for pasteurising milk yet? I do set it really low overnight so I don't have to add water, but turn it up during the day and just add some water when I walk by...a big automatic double boiler. Vicki


----------



## Guest

Nope, I use a roaster which works perfectly. It's the diluting after the cook that's the pain. No easy way around that blob of resin. 

Sara


----------



## Sondra

I think I will stick with just plain ole soap for now. Don't have enough time as it is.


----------



## homeacremom

I'm totally fascinated now and time or not I'm going to experiment this winter.


----------



## Ravens Haven

Yep I am on the hunt for a roaster. 

the crockpot is crap....

Autumn


----------



## Guest

So sorry Autumn! Keep working on it. You can't mess it up if you just keep cooking. Did you put it in a waterbath? Roasters are always on sale this time of year, pre-holiday.

Chrsity


----------



## kidsngarden

I just started making liquid soap again after a long reprieve. The dilution is surely a trial of my patience! I have too many customers clamoring for it to continue to put it off and my stash of my old recipe is just about gone.

I made it a little different than I did before...I use a recipe with a bit of shea butter in it. I've never seen it so cloudy at dilution. I'm hoping it clears.

BTW I cooked mine for 4 days at a tad under 200 in my roaster as at 150 the heat was barely there. I got it at a thrift store so it could be a little off. At least it didn't burn. IME the blasted crockpot always burned!


----------



## Ravens Haven

No i haven't put it in a water bath. I don't have my woodstove running yet. So would this be better. I have just been turning it off once it gets around 160 and wrapping it with a blanket, if it starts getting to cool I turn the crockpot back on and keep doing this all day. 

I have my whole family on the lookout for roasters. I don't care if I end up with 10 of the blasted things I need one and will have one soon.

Autumn


----------



## Guest

Everyone that wants to try liquid soap, my life is not my own right now and just as soon as I can I will post a couple of recipes and instructions for cooking liquid soap.. LS should not NOT have any superfatting in the recipe, that should be added after the cook... You want all oils to sapronify so it won't go rancid... It needs no preservative.. the reason I make my liquid soap one year ahead it as it ages it mellows and gets gentler and gentler and so nice on your skin... My LS is not even used for one year.. 
Barbara


----------



## Guest

:yeahthat

There are many liquid soap recipes on the web AND instructions so see what you guys can come up with.

Sara


----------



## Guest

> My LS is not even used for one year..


This is true for me as well. I make LS once a year and am selling the previous batch as the new one ages. If you ever get into cream soap (made with Lye and KOH) it also needs to age.

Christy


----------



## Heavenly Angels

Thanks Barb! We all know you will post it when you have time. We just LOVE your recipes and you give good directions! Plus if there is a problem we can ask you. In the meantime might just give the net a shot to see what I can find. Thats good to know about aging it. so when we do start we will have to make LOTS!!!

Hey Autumn, if you get more then you need you could sell them on here LOL. I am also on the look out.

Thanks again Ladies!!! 

Mary Lou


----------



## Carolyn

You ladies are fantastic!!! It sounds like a lot of --a lot of work--Thanks for the imput. Carolyn


----------



## Kalne

I'm going to try this after the first of the year when I'm not so busy. I rarely use my roaster so I may just use it and replace it if/when the need arises. Question though.....will this eat up the roaster since it's not SS or glass?


----------



## Guest

The roaster will get _slightly_ corroded. Not enough to ruin it but enough that you wouldn't want to cook food in it again.

Christy


----------



## Kalne

Another thought......could you set a SS bowl inside the roaster? The first time I try this I'm going to want to make a small batch for sure.

And do you really have to wait a year? Can you add scent at a later date then?


----------



## Guest

> [could you set a SS bowl inside the roaster?/quote]
> Probably, though stirring could get really messy :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you really have to wait a year?
> 
> 
> 
> No, but you will have a MUCH higher quality product if you do. Wait as long as you can before using or especially selling it. give it at least a four to six months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you add scent at a later date then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I dilute my soap, store it in glass gallon jars on a shelf in the basement, bottle and scent as needed.
> 
> Christy
Click to expand...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

OK, so I never do anything the same as anyone else Not only do I make and pump and sell my liquid soap but it is then also made into body wash and shampoo, which sell as soon as they are bottled. I will be interested in seeing if my guinea pigs can tell that this is fresh liquid soap or not from what they make. I could not even imagine making something and waiting a year to sell it! 

This really is nothing more than hotprocess soap made with Potassium hydroxide rather than sodium hydroxide, and as soon as you can cut it your can use hot process bars, so why not liquid soap. I have a book on making cream soap that I used to tweak my liquid soap into shampoo and body wash, and neither have you waiting to use the product.

But of course now I am going to put some away and see if I can tell the difference.  vicki


----------



## Sondra

Vicki is right from all I have read Liquid soap is a hot process and thus can be used right away.


> Unlike cold process soap, it is ready to use immediately after the process is complete. Our liquid soap is made via hot process. This method completes the
> saponification very quickly. If you have cold process soapmaking experience, so much the better!
> 
> We use potassium hydroxide to saponify the oils in liquid soapmaking. In bar soapmaking we use sodium hydroxide. The potassium hydroxide molecules are larger than the sodium hydroxide molecules. It is this size difference that enables the potassium hydroxide to maintain a liquid state.
> 
> Safety rules in liquid soapmaking are the same as in cold process soapmaking.
> When your soap is cooking, it will still be very caustic and sticky, especially at the beginning. Avoid skin contact. Keep vinegar neat to hand and douse skin
> immediately after contact. Rinse thoroughly and repeat as needed till burning stops.
> 
> Never, Never, Never use anything other than stainless steel if you are using metal containers. ALUMINUM WILL CORRODE!!


----------



## Guest

It's not that you CAN'T use the liquid soap right away. It's that you will have a MUCH better product if you DO wait.

Personally, I wait as I feel that the soap is soooooo much better once it has been sequestered.

To each their own. 

Sara


----------



## Guest

:yeahthat
I agree, it is not that you can't use the soap. But even if it looks clear there are insoluble particles left in the soap. These impurities settle to the bottom of the jar during sequestering where they will leave a thickish layer of sludge. Newly made liquid soap is very dirty!! The longer it sequesters the purer it gets. This is why there is such a noticeable improvement in the quality of the soap. If you do let your soap sequester carefully siphon off the clear soap being careful not to disturb the sludge. I use the sludge to wash floors etc.

Christy


----------



## Ravens Haven

My soap is now a transparent amber goo. It has been cooking since I started this post. Where do I go now, of course I feel I should cook it a couple more days to make sure but I did do the clarity test and it had some chunks floating in it but for the most part it was clear.

Thanks
Autumn


----------



## Guest

Once you decide to stop cooking it you need to neutralize your soap and then dilute it 

Christy


----------



## Ravens Haven

Ok so I neutralize it while it is still in the crockpot, I have the borax and from what i read it needs to be a 33% solution is this correct? Also to dilute it I read that I need to boil my water and put the paste in and insulate and let it do its work and then check in the morning and stir add a little more boiling water if needed, does this sound right?

Thanks for all the help,
Autumn


----------



## Guest

33% borax solution is 3 oz. borax to 6 oz. boiling distilled water. How much solution you need depends on the recipe. I add it to the paste, then add boiling d.water. Break up the blob as best I can and let it sit over night. I heat up the soap again in the morning stir, let it set, and continue until it is fully diluted. But add water very sparingly, especially if your recipe is high in coconut. LS high in coconut oil is almost always thin, it just wont stay think at all.

Christy


----------



## Guest

Autumn, you can stop cooking your soap, as Christy said now you need to neutralize it and dilute it... 
I also sequester my soap for long long periods of time, at first I didn't, like Vicki and i sold it right away.. and then I made a batch and forgot about it, found it a year later.. Oh my what wonderful soap it was.. so gentle, so cleansing, so smooth and so pure.. LIke Christy said all the impurities had settled and 90 percent was clear as glass.. I started using my old (year) using my new and comparing... Hands down the sequested soap was better.. Sold gallons of it to old folks home, their skin is so thin and fragile.. the report came back that they felt better, bed sores healed better etc.. they loved it and would not use anything else again.
Yes you can use it right away, but it is better if you age it.. 
I can cook huge pots of it on my wood store and keep one year ahead.. the rest of you that want to use it right away that is fine.. But I would challenge you with this anytime..save even a small amount in a glass jar for even six months and go back and use it. 
Barbara


----------

